# [wine] Pro Evolution Soccer 6

## kacper

witam,

czy komuś się udało odpalenie w/w gry? byłbym wdzięczny za jakąś wskazówkę. 

Po instalacji gra nie chce się odpalić :

```

kacper@legion:~/ > wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/KONAMI/Pro\ Evolution\ Soccer\ 6/pes6.exe 

ALSA lib conf.c:3939:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0

ALSA lib control.c:910:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0

kacper@legion:~/ > 

```

Wiem, że coś tam z alsa nie do końca ok, ale toi mało istotne teraz, chcę najpierw odpalić grę, później się będę martwił o grafikę/dźwięk :)

```

kacper@legion:~/ > wine --version

wine-0.9.32

kacper@legion:~/ > 

```

Dodam, że na tym samym wine chodzi Football Manager 2007.

Jestem nawet skłonny kupić cedege, ale bez potwierdzenia o działaniu PES6 nie będę w ciemno kupował :)

----------

## kneczaj

akurat tej gry jeszcze nigdy nie uruchamiałem, ale może spróbuj jako sterownik dźwięku wine ustawić OSS. Do tego będziesz potrzebował wine skompilowanego z flagą oss i emulacji oss w alsie.

----------

## v7n

http://transgaming.org/gamesdb

----------

## kacper

 *v7n wrote:*   

> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb

 

no tak, tylko, że to mi nic nie mówi : http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=4597

jest tam odnośnik do FM07, też nic nie piszą, a ona działa pod wine.

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> akurat tej gry jeszcze nigdy nie uruchamiałem, ale może spróbuj jako sterownik dźwięku wine ustawić OSS. Do tego będziesz potrzebował wine skompilowanego z flagą oss i emulacji oss w alsie.

 

ale czy to może spowodować nie odpalenie się gry? na razie chcę, żeby ona zadziałała, później się będę martwił o dźwięk :)

----------

## c0oba

Z tego co pamiętam cedega jest płatna tylko w stabilnej wersji. Można ją za darmo ściągnąć z cvs'a. Napewno tak było i pewnie dalej tak jest, polecam google:P

----------

## kacper

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Z tego co pamiętam cedega jest płatna tylko w stabilnej wersji. Można ją za darmo ściągnąć z cvs'a. Napewno tak było i pewnie dalej tak jest, polecam google:P

 

to w sumie mało istotne, kupiłem PES6, kupie i cedege, ale jak mi ktoś _potwierdzi_, że u niego działa :) szukałem na google i nie za wiele tego nt. PES6.

----------

## kneczaj

jak już inne sposoby zawiodą to możesz spróbować, gra może się wcale nie uruchomić właśnie z powodu problemów z dźwiękiem

----------

## kacper

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> jak już inne sposoby zawiodą to możesz spróbować, gra może się wcale nie uruchomić właśnie z powodu problemów z dźwiękiem

 

wyłączyłem całkowicie dźwięk, teraz nie ma w ogóle komunikatu, ale gra się także nie uruchamia :)

----------

## Yatmai

Spróbuj starszą wersję. Mnie kilka gierek działało do 0.9.8 potem sypią się już na wstępie...

PS. Wziąłbyś pokopał piłkę, a nie stukał cały dzień w klawiature  :Razz:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## no4b

Na wine się nie uda, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6187

(a Fifa działa  :Twisted Evil: )

----------

